# New closed-loop system offers promise as novel treatment for post-bariatric hypoglycemia



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2020)

Gastric bypass vastly improves the health of the patients who elect to receive the surgery. Post-bariatric hypoglycemia, however, can be a severe complication experienced by 10 to 30 percent of patients.

Researchers at Joslin Diabetes Center and Harvard John A. Paulson School of Engineering and Applied Sciences have developed a closed-loop system that automatically provides patients with an appropriate, as-needed dose of liquid glucagon to treat this condition. The system, comprised of a continuous glucose monitor (CGM) and a glucagon pump that communicate via an algorithm-controlled application, would allow patients to go about their daily activities without the fear of dipping into dangerous low blood sugar levels. The success of the system was reported on Nov. 13 in _The Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism_.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/01/200109130152.htm


----------

